# Guitar Fetish now carrying set-neck stuff



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

An interesting array of pre-assembled LP-style set-neck assemblies, for what some might find an appealing price.

Glued In Setneck LP Styles


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't been on their site for a long time. Those pre-assembled LP's look pretty good if someone wanted a project.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I checked those out only to find that they also have Strat/Tele set neck body/neck assemblies too! 
I ordered a Tele style. I'm interested in the Paulownia body. 

SPECIAL PURCHASE! Glued In Setneck ST/TE Style Neck/Body assembly


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Tele and Strat types were not posted when I started this thread. The e-mail indicating the T and S types arrived today. Some of those are pretty handsome guitars.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The Tele and Strat types were not posted when I started this thread. The e-mail indicating the T and S types arrived today. Some of those are pretty handsome guitars.


I ordered the black one with rosewood finger board. Gonna put all black hardware on it. None more black!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was kinda partial to that myself.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hot damn those prices are insanely good!


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm currently going back and forth with them on shipping -- seems a little odd to drop $102 shipping on a $109 body.

I'll keep the howling masses apprised.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's been my chief obstacle: the way that shipping makes bargains magically disappear.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

So, I emailed the folks at GF, griping about the shipping cost. I pointed out that it looked like the cost to ship by mail should be about $65 (from the USPS website, based on the size and weight of a guitar in a box I had shipped to me recently).

They got back to me quite quickly, apologized, and explained that their web guys were trying to fix some stuff, and quoted me under $60 for shipping. I decided to go for it, I mean, what's one more unfinished guitar project lying around, right?

Back to the website, pick what I wanted (black set-neck Tele-type, bound body, bound fingerboard, yum  and off I go to checkout.

Lo and behold, the shipping was higher than I'd originally seen. Another email was sent, and responded to quickly. If I went ahead with the purchase, they would refund the difference between the quoted in email and charged shipping prices; all I had to do was let them know the order number. Sounds fair, I figured.

I emptied the shopping cart, chose what I wanted, went through the regular checkout procedure, paid via PayPal. I sent off an email to the nice support folks, and within a couple of hours got an email from PayPal informing me that I had received a partial refund (for slightly more that I'd expected, woo-hoo!).

Long story short -- I think it's taken longer to type this post than it took to set things up with Guitar Fetish. Yes, it shouldn't be necessary; I know that, you know that, and *THEY* know that. They are apparently trying to fix things, but with the byzantine rules needed to deal with customs and packaging and delivery of a billion different things to a million different countries, my experience was okay.

Now I just have to wait patiently for the package to arrive.

(My plan is for chrome hardware and pickguard/pickup rings, EMGs. It's routed for two humbuckers and standard Tele control panel, but I'm going to end up with something that sort-of looks like a Tele, but doesn't really sound like one. We shall see.)


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Welp, the box was on the stoop yesterday. I couldn't bring myself to do an unboxing video  but the packaging was pretty good (large box, lots of bubble wrap, nothing taped directly to the guitar).

At first glance, it's okay. The body seems to be solid wood, but there are witness lines suggesting it's 5 pieces. The binding is okay, the fretting is okay, it's an okay thing overall. There's a bit of backbow in the neck; I'll loosen the truss rod and see how that works. Short answer -- for about $210Cdn all in, it's not a SCREAMING DEAL!!!, but it's not bad.

If anybody cares, I'll take photos and do a more detailed review.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very tempting. Thanks for the heads up.

I've only made a few small parts purchases from GFS (pickups mostly) but every one has been easy, fast, and accurate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2016)

oheare said:


> If anybody cares, I'll take photos and do a more detailed review.


Yes. Please.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

laristotle said:


> Yes. Please.


Awrighty then, give me a day or two...


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

oheare said:


> Awrighty then, give me a day or two...


Hey oheare, are you happy with the guitar ?


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

epis said:


> Hey oheare, are you happy with the guitar ?


I know, I said a day or two, and it's been over a month. I apologize, and hope to get to it soon. Here's hoping modern medicine will keep me on my feet for a bit... :-/


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, this is embarrassing.

Modern medicine has kept both me and SWMBO alive, though not necessarily on our feet, over the past six *months*. A combination of medical emergencies have kept me away from anything guitar-related since September. I have't even looked in on the forums here in that time. 
GF^%@

I'm almost feeling like I may have the energy to get this done soon, but first I have to get the van e-tested, which should have happened before the end of February. 

Keep your fingers crossed, folks.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

oheare said:


> Welp, the box was on the stoop yesterday. I couldn't bring myself to do an unboxing video  but the packaging was pretty good (large box, lots of bubble wrap, nothing taped directly to the guitar).
> 
> At first glance, it's okay. The body seems to be solid wood, but there are witness lines suggesting it's 5 pieces. The binding is okay, the fretting is okay, it's an okay thing overall. There's a bit of backbow in the neck; I'll loosen the truss rod and see how that works. Short answer -- for about $210Cdn all in, it's not a SCREAMING DEAL!!!, but it's not bad.
> 
> If anybody cares, I'll take photos and do a more detailed review.


We should form a collective so that somebody can hike down to Ogdensburg once in a while and pick up packages for group members that have *sensible* shipping prices.


----------



## John Kingma (Jan 30, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## bileshake (Aug 18, 2014)

mhammer said:


> An interesting array of pre-assembled LP-style set-neck assemblies, for what some might find an appealing price.
> 
> Glued In Setneck LP Styles



Your not kidding! I've tempted to try one out.


----------

